# Boathouse snapper pie



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

+1

In my top 5 restaurant dishes in Sydney and one of my favourites to cook at home.

Like the idea of chive mash, will definately do that next time as well as make my own stock  We roast some cherry tomatoes on the vine with olive oil & thyme to serve with it which I think is better than the cold smoked tomato the boathouse serve


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can assure you the pie has never been offered with the option of extra truffle, and has definitely never been served with rice.
Next time you drop in there say gday to the head chef, he is a keen kayak fisherman.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry mate didnt mean to sound snappy.
I have worked in the kitchen there on and off over the years and it is possible that Perry did once serve it with the option of extra shaved truffles when they were available.
Either way its a great dish in an even better restaurant.
Cheers Saro


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

Tried this on Wednesday.
Sensational sauce.
Only gripe was the pastry - not sure about the two layers idea. I used commercial puff pastry, it was already less than 5mm thick so I did not roll it any further. The top cooked fine but the bottom layer was still doughy (= stodgy). 
Next time I'll just do the single layer.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bertros for the great recipe. It pushed my kitchen skills to the edge and ended up taking a long time but that sauce was to die for.








Now looking at the picture, I realize I could have done a bit to make it look a little nicer on the plate.

If I was to make this again I would try this as a 'Pithhaver'? (someone please correct me on the spelling on this) but essentially putting the filling between 2 sheets of puff pastry. The roasted cherry tomato and chive potato mash also worked well with the dish.

There was something nice about catching and using every part of the fish in a great meal like this.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Cooked the pie tonight & it's a cracker, the sauce is very delicious. I recommend the fennel in the stock, subtle but lovely. Made the chive mash with kipflers & a ton of butter & cream, but opted for the roasted tomatoes with thyme rather than smoking them. All comers happy, lotsa washing up.

If you're starting from scratch, allow plenty of time (at least 2 hours if you're organised).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ate the leftovers last night in the wee hours, if anything, better than the original. Winner.

The nectar left in the pan after roasting the tomatoes deserves special mention, muddle it up with a bit of goats cheese & a baguette, and you've got a terrific entree.


----------

